# Looking for an Rp Partner [SFW]



## KageKamonohashi (Aug 26, 2017)

Everyone can use some more friends, right? Of course. That's why we're here after all, right? I'm Kage and I'm looking for a couple people to rp with me (preferably one on one). Please note that I'm looking for SFW only at the time. Thanks.

Style:

My style of rping is third person, past tense, story/paragraph, semi-lit to lit. Typically, I take the lead in rps in terms of plot. Often, my partners will have one, maybe two characters while I control the rest of the world (including several characters and situations) around them. I do not mind this in slightest, however, I am also willing to work with my partner in creating plot and setting as well. I do ask that my partner be at least semi-literate, since I tend to put my heart and soul into posts and it's really discouraging to see a 3-word response back. I understand writer's block, but consistent one liners decrease my enjoyment of the rp.

Interests:

I typically enjoy just about anything related to adventure, though my favorite genre would have to be fantasy, and favorite setting would probably be medieval. I do, however, enjoy other genres such as sci-fi, post-apocalyptic, spy, and anything else suitable for a good story. Settings in terms of time and location are quite flexible. I also do enjoy a good quadruped/feral rp as well, so, if that interests you, let me know.

If you have any questions, please ask. You can also PM me! I have many different methods of rping, so we could talk details over PM.

Thanks!


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey, I might be up with it! I'm not a big fan of fantasy (I did make my character as realistic as posible...) If you have an Idea, please tell me. I love a good RP!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 1, 2017)

If you're still looking, I'd be ecstatic to RP with you. It's not often that I get to indulge in Fantasy themed ones ^w^


----------



## Madoneverything (Sep 4, 2017)

We could do a feral dragon RP or a feral creatues in a forest, i.e. foxes, wolves, etc.


----------

